# My new Taylor....



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)

Had a good deal on this baby so I decided to buy it 



















































Enjoy the pics


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats. 

I love this body shape. 

My friend has a Martin (EDIT: That should be TAYLOR ), and it sounds very resonant. 

You must build one!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)

I have built 8 in the past but i dont have the appropriate set up in order to build one at the moment, plus I got this one secondhand for only 400 euro!


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent instruments. I'm quite partial to 12 string acoustics and Taylors are right up there.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks classy.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome Patrick! Welcome to the Taylor owners club! Looks just like mine but I have a cut away. I'm glad you like it, I love mine!

Here are the pics of mine - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ja...le/87343-ngd-taylor-content-lots-of-pics.html


----------



## jymellis (Jul 1, 2009)

you mean to tell me YOU still BUY guitars


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Awesome Patrick! Welcome to the Taylor owners club! Looks just like mine but I have a cut away. I'm glad you like it, I love mine!
> 
> Here are the pics of mine - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ja...le/87343-ngd-taylor-content-lots-of-pics.html



I would only buy a Taylor because I know how they build the necks and since they are bolt on, it suits me even better


----------



## Fred (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice man, not massively keen on Taylors but considering how absurdly overpriced that model is when new you got a good deal!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)

Fred said:


> Nice man, not massively keen on Taylors but considering how absurdly overpriced that model is when new you got a good deal!



I prefer the dreadnought models for the sound I'm looking for... 

But this was a crazy deal


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2009)

are my eyes deceiving me or is it a 12 string, with only 6 tuning machines?


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> are my eyes deceiving me or is it a 12 string, with only 6 tuning machines?









I hate 12 strings.....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 1, 2009)

that looks nice! is the back/sides sapele, by any chance? 

i love the way the light "reflects" in the grain 

congrats! reminds me of how much i want a new acoustic


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> that looks nice! is the back/sides sapele, by any chance?
> 
> i love the way the light "reflects" in the grain
> 
> congrats! reminds me of how much i want a new acoustic



It looks like Sapeli but not an incredible figured one....

What I love is the open pores thype finish so that you can really feel the wood.... 

I hate when they fill the wood pores so that it looks all shiny like plastic


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I hate 12 strings.....



Why?

You never can tell with luthiers.  Their concept? Their sound? Other?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 1, 2009)

Grats man


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Why?
> 
> You never can tell with luthiers.  Their concept? Their sound? Other?



cause I would take of the strings which are fit in pairs anyway and play it like a regular 6


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)

A friend of mine bought a 12 string and wanted to sell it immediately...


----------



## Apophis (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats, awesome guitar


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 1, 2009)

I would say if you're interested in acoustic guitars with bolt-on necks, have you tried out a Klein guitar Klein Guitars ? I know, I know, they're a little more than outrageous in price... Want to say that Rainsong was doing something similiar, too (acoustic guitars with bolt-on necks).


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> I would say if you're interested in acoustic guitars with bolt-on necks, have you tried out a Klein guitar Klein Guitars ? I know, I know, they're a little more than outrageous in price... Want to say that Rainsong was doing something similiar, too (acoustic guitars with bolt-on necks).



I wish I could get my hands on one of them.... 

There are not the only ones out there who work with the great bolt on design 

Handmade Double-Cutaway Acoustic Guitars

and also Harry Fleishman

http://www.fleishmaninstruments.com

Both of those luthiers invented some incredible bolt on designs....

The thing with Taylors is that their neck joint system would be practically impossible to build by hand IMO.... 

The neck is perfectly flat from the nut down to the last fret which is not usually the case on acoustic guitars since the end of the fingerboard is usually glued on the top...

With Taylor guitars, its more like an electric guitar neck which is set into the body then bolt on... 

Plus you can take it off later if it neds a neck re set and simply add new shims inside to raise the neck angle...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 2, 2009)

I  my Taylor!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2009)

awesome crafstmanship...

Doolin Guitars Artist Muriel Anderson


----------



## Elysian (Jul 2, 2009)

Taylors are great. I  Taylor. Looks like that one has a satin or oil finish like you love too


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 2, 2009)

The action on mine is way to high and the bridge saddle is already pretty low, so the neck will need a resetting anyway 

Good thing its bolt on 



ralphy1976 said:


> awesome crafstmanship...
> 
> Doolin Guitars Artist Muriel Anderson



Doolin is a master my friend...

One of my customers ordered one 3 years ago and he still must wait 2 years to receive it....


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 2, 2009)

[metacafe]179120/doolin_guitars[/metacafe]


----------



## Elysian (Jul 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> The action on mine is way to high and the bridge saddle is already pretty low, so the neck will need a resetting anyway
> 
> Good thing its bolt on
> 
> ...


I've gotta reset the neck on the one I built... I'm so glad its bolt on!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 2, 2009)

Elysian said:


> I've gotta reset the neck on the one I built... I'm so glad its bolt on!





Adam, lets have a mod create the Official bolt on neck lovers!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 2, 2009)

made a little video.... and took some more pics, will post when edited


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 2, 2009)

There the better pics....

So mine was built in mexico, the back has no bracings 

Its a cheap Taylor, not a fancy one.... But does a great job and the building is flawless 

And the previous owner put some thype of white stuff on the fingerboard


----------



## Elysian (Jul 2, 2009)

Is that vid all the pickup? Seems really bright, might dial the treble knob back just slightly. I love a bright sounding acoustic, it just seems a bit much  Hell I built my acoustic to be the most jangliest thing ever


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 2, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Is that vid all the pickup? Seems really bright, might dial the treble knob back just slightly. I love a bright sounding acoustic, it just seems a bit much  Hell I built my acoustic to be the most jangliest thing ever



the pickup is really bad quality, treble know right back as far as possible...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> There the better pics....
> 
> So mine was built in mexico, the *back has no bracings*
> 
> ...


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 2, 2009)

thicker, built like an archtop back....... no need for bracing actually



my mistake to not explain


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> the pickup is really bad quality, treble know right back as far as possible...



I wonder if you have the same pickup system as I do? Mine sounds amazing plugged in! Is it the expression system?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> thicker, built like an archtop back....... no need for bracing actually
> 
> 
> 
> my mistake to not explain



No problem, I thought I would just be a douche


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 7, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I wonder if you have the same pickup system as I do? Mine sounds amazing plugged in! Is it the expression system?



its not written, I dont think we have the same guitar, yours must be a higher grade model


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> its not written, I dont think we have the same guitar, yours must be a higher grade model



Maybe so.


----------

